# Ups... BIOS gecrasht?



## e-luxe (23. März 2004)

Hi @ all,

heute morgen wollte der Comp nicht mehr. Nach Drücken des Startknopfs passiert folgendes: Netzteil, CD-ROM-Laufwerk, Festplatte laufen an... das wars... keine Speicherprüfung, kein Bios, kein Signal auf dem Monitor, keine Reaktion an der Tastatur, Festplatte rührt sich nach 2.Sek. nicht mehr...

Hab den Comp an anderen Monitor, Tastatur und Maus angeschlossen...
das gleiche Spiel...

Habe alle Zusatzkarten entfernt... nichts...

Ich vermute dass, nachdem der Comp heute morgen (der Comp lief die ganze Nacht durch) nur das Win-Logo (Win98) zeigte und durch ein Reset der Computer neu gestartet wurde, sich das BIOS verabschiedet hat...

Hat jemand eine Idee? Was könnte es sonst noch sein? Wie kann ich das BIOS prüfen?

e-luxe


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2004)

Also erstmal kannst du noch die GRafikkarte austauschen, den Ram, den Prozessor und das Netzgerät. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass du die Komponenten nicht alle doppelt hast ;-)
Du könntest noch alles ausbauen und schauen ob irgendwas durchgebrannt ist, Elkos geplatzt sind oder ähnliches.
Wenn du dann sicher bist, dass du einen Hardwaredefekt ausschließen kannst, dann gibt's noch eine kleine möglichkeit dein BIOS blind zu flashen.
Dafür muss allerdings dein Mainboardhersteller eine passende Startdiskette anbieten / bzw ein entsprechndes Flashprogramm. Dabei wird dein BIOS neu geflasht, ohne dass du den Monitor benötigst. Einfach Startdiskette einlegen und warten bis das Diskettenlaufwerkslicht aufhört zu leuchten oder ein beep ertönt.
Zu allerletzt kannst du dir auch noch BIOS Chips besorgen beim Hersteller (aber dann solltest du schon sicher sein, dass es auch wirklich am BIOS liegt)
Das sind erstmal meine Ideen.


----------



## e-luxe (23. März 2004)

@ fluessig

danke erstmal... dann versuche ich das mal... glücklicherweise habe ich noch zwei weitere baugleiche comps da... hoffe mal ich zerschiesse da jetzt nix....

  e-luxe


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2004)

Hmm wenn die Baugleich sind, dann hast du ja noch eine weitere tolle Möglichkeit:
Du kannst den BIOS Chip des defekten Mainboards auf ein anderes Mainboard setzen. Wenns geht ist das BIOS nicht der Fehler. Ich denke nicht, dass der BIOS Chip, wenn er denn defekt ist ein anderes Mainboard zerstören könnte (achte beim ausbauen darauf ob du brandspuren entdecken kannst, wenn ja dann brauchst du das BIOS erst gar nicht mehr in den anderen PC setzen).


----------



## melmager (23. März 2004)

Also das ein BIOS hops geht ist sehr unwarscheinlich - das hatte ich bisher nur zweimal
und da wars ein Virus 

Hast mal auf den CPU Lüfter geschaut wenn der steht ist deine CPU den Hitzetot gestorben
was noch sein kann bei null Function:
Speicher, Mainboard und auch Netzteil 
wenn du schreibst Festplatte rührt sich nicht mehr -> wenn das bedeutet das Ding dreht nicht mehr
dann ist es das Netzteil


----------



## e-luxe (27. März 2004)

Hi @ all,

hab den Fehler gefunden. Die CPU hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Glücklicherweise hab ich mit dem Austauschtest direkt bei der CPU angefangen, welche am leichtesten auszutauschen war.

Ich dachte den Fehler verursacht ein defektes Bios, da keinerlei Fehlermeldungen und Monitorsignal vorhanden waren. 
Im nachhinein weiß ich nun auch, warum kein obligatorisches Bios-Fehlerpiepen zu hören war. Der Comp verfügt leider über keinen Systemlautsprecher, daher dachte ich auch das Bios sei tot. 

Also Problem gelöst... neue CPU geordert... vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Grüße an alle...

e-luxe


----------

